# Weekly Competition 2018-18



## Mike Hughey (May 1, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *U' F R' F2 R F U' R U2 R'
*2. *F2 U2 R2 U' R' U' F' U2 F2
*3. *R2 F R2 U' R' F2 U R2 U2
*4. *F2 R' F U2 F' U F U2 F2
*5. *F' R F2 R' U F' R U2 R' U2

*3x3x3
1. *R F2 U2 L2 F R2 B R D' F L2 F2 L2 B L2 B L2 U2 B' D2
*2. *B2 R2 B' R2 B L2 F2 D2 F R2 F2 D U' F' U' R' D' L R' B'
*3. *D' B2 L2 D U2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D' U2 L' U L2 F' L' F' R D2 B' R
*4. *F B2 U' F2 R' L' F' B U' R' D' L2 F2 R2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 U F2
*5. *R D2 R F2 D2 R2 B2 R' B2 U2 B R2 U R B F D' F' D B R'

*4x4x4
1. *D2 L B2 F' D2 B Rw2 R D Fw' F Rw Fw2 F' U L2 D R Uw F2 L' Rw' U2 B F2 Rw R' F' Rw2 D Uw' F D2 L2 R F' U B' Rw' D2
*2. *Rw' Fw2 U' L' Rw2 Uw2 B Uw B2 D' F Rw R2 B' L' Rw' R2 F2 D R D Uw' U2 L2 Fw' D2 L' Rw' Uw2 F2 Rw R' D' Uw2 Fw' U' Fw F2 D' U'
*3. *Fw' Uw' R' Fw2 U' R F' R2 D2 B2 Rw R Fw L' Uw' R2 Uw2 B U2 Rw2 D2 U' R2 F' L' Rw' Uw' R' Fw' Rw Uw2 L R2 Fw' D' U' Rw' D2 Fw2 Rw2
*4. *L' R2 B Fw2 L R Uw U R' B Fw' F' U2 L' Rw' F2 R2 D2 L B2 D2 B' Fw Uw U L F Uw2 Rw D' Uw Fw2 R Uw2 F' D Uw2 U R2 Fw'
*5. *Uw Rw2 F2 D' U2 L2 Rw2 B L' Rw B2 D B2 U' F2 U2 B2 Rw B' D2 Uw2 F2 R' F D2 U' Fw' D L R B2 L2 Rw D2 U F' Uw U' R2 Fw2

*5x5x5
1. *Dw Uw2 Lw2 Rw2 Fw' Lw R D2 Lw2 D R Uw2 B2 Uw' B2 F' U2 B2 U R2 Fw' Lw Rw2 U Lw2 F2 L U2 L2 Rw2 R2 Bw2 L' Lw F' Uw' Fw2 Rw' D L' Dw' R U2 Lw U Lw R' Bw' L2 Fw Rw Fw2 Dw2 B Rw' D' L2 Lw' D Uw
*2. *Lw' Rw' Uw Fw2 F' L Lw' Bw' R2 U L2 Uw' F2 U2 R Dw2 Uw2 U B Rw2 U Bw2 Fw F' U' L F' R2 Dw2 Lw2 R Bw' Lw Fw' R U2 Bw D2 Dw2 Uw2 F' Lw' Fw' D2 F' R2 Fw' L2 Lw' R' Fw' Dw' B Bw' Fw R' Fw' L' Lw Rw'
*3. *Dw U L2 Lw' U F' Uw F U2 B' L D' Lw' D' Dw' Lw U' Fw Rw2 F' Rw' Dw2 Uw2 Bw' L Uw Bw2 R B Fw' Dw L' Dw Uw U F' Rw B' Bw2 F2 Dw2 L Bw R' Dw2 F2 Dw Bw' Lw2 Fw' D Dw Uw U' R2 Uw U2 B' Bw2 L2
*4. *R D' Uw2 L2 Dw Fw' D' B L D' Rw' D B Fw2 R2 U2 Rw F' D' B' Uw Bw U' B' Bw F U' Lw R' Bw F R Fw Lw Bw2 Uw' Fw' R F2 Lw2 B' L B L D2 L2 Dw Lw2 U2 B2 Dw' B' U2 Bw2 R' B Dw' U F' Rw'
*5. *F D2 Uw R D' Lw2 Rw D F' R D2 F2 L' Rw' B' Dw Bw2 L2 Lw Rw Bw D' L Lw2 U' B R' Dw' Uw Rw2 R' Fw R' D' Dw2 Rw R2 U' L2 Rw Bw' Fw2 F Lw Bw' Fw' D2 Lw' Rw' D L' Rw Bw F2 Lw' Dw' Rw' R2 Uw2 Bw'

*6x6x6
1. *2F 3U2 2F F' 2U 3R' R2 D 2F 2L2 3R2 2F' R2 D 2D' 2U' F D2 2R2 U2 3F 3U' 2B 2F' 2D U' 2L' 2U' 2F 3R 2R2 3F2 R2 3F2 2R2 U 2B' 2L2 D L' 2R' 2B 3F 2F 3U2 2R B' 2R B2 2R2 B' 3R B 2L 2B2 R' 2D2 3U 3F2 2D' 2L2 2R2 D' 2U2 U' 2B 3R 3U' U 2R'
*2. *3R2 R2 D2 2B2 F L B R D2 2L B2 3U' 2U 3R2 2R2 D2 3R' R 3U' 2F2 D' L' 2L' 2R D' 2U' L 2L2 3R2 D' 2D 3F' 2D2 U' 2L F' L2 2L' 3R' 2R' R F2 2D' 2R U' L 3F 2U 2L 3R U B' D' B D2 2L2 F2 2D2 F' 2U2 2B 3U2 U2 2B' 3F2 F' 2D 2L2 2B2 2F'
*3. *2F F' 3U U2 R' 2F' L2 3U2 2U2 2F' F 3R 2F2 L2 2R D' 2U' 2L2 3F' 2D' 2F2 D2 U 2B' F2 D 2B 3U2 2U 2F 2L 2D' R' F D L' 3R' 2F' 2L' R2 2D' 2L2 F' 2D' 3U2 L 2R U2 L B D B 2F 2L 2F F' 2R' D 2U' F2 D' U2 3F' F 2U2 2F' 3R 2R 3U' U'
*4. *D2 2U' L R 3F2 F2 3R2 2D 3U 2F' 2U2 2L2 3U B' 2U2 2R' B' U2 3R' 3F 3R 2R2 U2 F R' 3U2 2L D2 3U' 2F' 2D 2U2 L 2R2 B2 F 2R2 3U 3R2 2R' D 2L' B2 3F 2F' 2U' L 2U2 B' L' F2 2L 2R2 B 3F 2L2 2B 2R 3U U2 2L2 3F 2U2 2L 2U2 2L U 2F' 2D2 F'
*5. *R2 D 3R R 2D2 2L R' B L' U' 3R 2F R2 B' 2B2 D B 3F' 2F 2L2 3R' F' 2U2 3F 3R2 D B D 2U2 U' F2 2U' U2 2R2 B' 2B2 D' B' 3R' 2B2 2U2 B' F L 2D2 B 2B' 2U2 F2 R2 2F' D 3R' 2R2 R' 2U 3R' 2R U2 2R' 3U L' 3R R B2 2B' R' 2B2 2R2 3U'

*7x7x7
1. *D2 U2 3L' 2U2 2R 3F' 3D2 2F' 3L' 2R2 3U 3R' 2R' 3F L' 2L' D' 2D' 3D' 3U2 U2 B2 3R' R' D2 3D 3U L R2 B' 3B' 2F' 2L 3R2 2F2 2L' 3R2 2F2 3L R' 3D 3U 2U U' L2 3U' 2L B2 2B 3B2 3F 2F2 3D U2 3L' 2U L 2B' 3F2 F 2L' R2 3U' 3L' B2 L' D B2 2L' U2 2L' B2 3R2 F' 2L 2R' B' 3B' 3R F 3D 3B D 3D 3U' 2U2 U' 2B2 3F' 2D' 2R' 2F U 2L' 2D U2 3L' 2R' 3F U'
*2. *3R 2U' 3L2 3R2 3D' 2L' 3D 3B 2L' 2D2 2B U' 2L2 3R 2R' B' 3B2 F' 2L 3L2 2R' 2D 3L2 U2 B' 2D 3F' U2 2L' 3R2 2F' 2U2 F' 2D2 3L' 3B 3F R' 3D' 3L 2U2 2R 2U2 U F L2 3D L' U' B2 3B' 3F 3U' 3R 2F2 U2 B2 3L' 2U2 3L2 3B' 3D 3U B2 3U U B2 3U U 3L2 D2 2R 3U U 3F' D' R 3F' 2U 3B2 3U R' 2U2 L' F2 D2 3B' 3D2 U' 3B2 3L 2U2 2F 3L2 B 2B2 F2 2D' B 3B2
*3. *F' L2 3D2 3U' 2U' 2L 3R2 U' 2R 3B 2U' 3B' 3U' 3B' 2L2 3R2 D2 B D' 2L2 3L 2B 2R2 3F2 3R2 3B2 F2 3L 3B D F2 2R' 3D 2B2 D2 3R D2 2L R D 2B U2 L 2F2 D F 3R' 2F 3R' R D' 3D' U 2L F U2 3R B' 2D2 3L' 3D2 3F' 2U' 2B' U2 3B2 L 3D 3R' 2U U 2B 3F 2D2 L' F' D2 2R 2U 3B2 2L2 3U2 F' R2 3D 2U2 2B U 3L2 3F' 3U 2U2 3R D2 2D' 3B' 2R' 2D2 B' 3D
*4. *3F2 2L 3B 3F L 3L F2 3R' 3B2 U' R' D2 3L' B 3B2 2F2 F 2U' 3B' 3L F2 L B 2B 3U2 3L2 2R' D 3L2 3B2 2F R' 2D2 3F2 2D' 2U 3R' U2 3F 2F' 2D 2B 3B2 2F 2U' 2R 2B 3B 2R' 3B R 3F2 3R 3F' R 2F R 3D 2B2 2L' D' U' 2L 3L' D2 U' 2B 2U L2 2U2 R D' U 3L2 2R R2 D 3U U' 3B D 2B2 3B' 2L' 2F' 2D2 3D' 2B U' B2 3B 2U2 F D 3L' 2F D2 U2 2F2 R2
*5. *3B F' 3L 3U2 2L2 2R' 2D 2L2 3R 2B' L B' 3F' 2R 2D' 2R 2B' 3B' 2F L 2L2 2D 3U 2U' 2F2 R D' 2R D 2D2 2U' L 2L 2R' 3D' 3F 3R2 2B D' 3D2 2U2 R' B' F 3L 3D 2L2 3R' R D2 B' 2D 3B' 3L' 2D' U2 L2 3R2 2R U L2 2L U' B L F2 3U' 2F' 2R' 2D 2L' 3L B 3L 2U L B2 2B2 F' 3D2 F2 3L' R2 B 2F D 2U 3R' 2D2 3D' 2L F' 3L2 3D' 3R' R 3D' 3F' L2 D

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U R2 F' R2 U' R' U2
*2. *F R U F' U2 R' U2
*3. *F' U2 R F' R' F U' R2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *L D F2 U' B' D R F' B D2 F B2 R2 D' U2 L2 F' U2 L' Fw Uw
*2. *R2 D2 F L' R U2 B' F2 R' D B2 D' F' R2 D2 L' F2 B' R2 Fw' Uw'
*3. *F' U F L R' D' R L2 D' L2 R B2 D R2 L F2 B2 R2 F2 Rw' Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Fw F' L Rw' D B2 Fw' F U2 B Uw F L' D2 Uw B Fw' F Rw' B D2 Uw2 U Rw D2 Rw2 U2 R2 B Uw R D B2 Uw' Fw L B D L D
*2. *D L' F2 L' Uw2 Fw' Uw U2 B F L' D2 Uw2 Fw2 F' L' Rw' R' F L2 R2 D B2 L B2 Fw F2 D' U2 Fw' F D2 R Fw2 U' B L2 Rw' B' R2
*3. *Fw2 U R2 Fw' Uw U' B F2 Uw2 F D2 L2 D2 Uw2 B F' Rw Uw2 L D Fw' F2 L D' U L2 Uw2 Rw' Fw' U2 R D2 U' B Uw U L Fw2 F' Rw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Rw B Bw Dw2 B' F2 Lw' R2 Bw2 D' Bw2 Lw2 R' B' U Rw2 Bw Lw Rw R Uw2 U' Lw' B2 L2 Lw Bw' R2 Dw B2 Uw2 R B2 Bw' Fw2 Dw U2 L' Lw' R F' L F' Lw' B2 Fw2 R' Bw F U' Bw' Fw Uw2 Lw' Rw R2 B2 F L Uw2
*2. *Dw B' Bw2 Rw2 D U2 L2 Dw' Bw Lw Bw' Rw' Bw2 Uw B Lw2 Dw F Uw F' L' Lw Uw2 L' Bw Fw' F' R Fw F L' Lw' R B2 Lw' D Dw F2 L2 Rw' U' Bw2 L Uw' Bw' F' Rw2 R2 U2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw' Lw2 Rw' Dw R D' U Fw' F2
*3. *D U' L' D' R' D2 F' L2 B2 Dw' F' Dw Uw B' D2 B2 Fw' F2 L Lw2 Rw U2 F D Fw2 L' F' R U Rw Dw2 Uw' Fw2 D Lw2 Uw F' D Lw' D' Uw Bw2 Rw D' R2 U' B F' D B2 Fw R2 B Fw2 Dw2 L R F' Dw' F

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2U2 2B F' R' D2 2B2 2D 3R' 3U' 2R' 2D' 2R 3F' 3R' 2F L 2B2 L U2 R' 3F F 3U2 B2 R2 B' D' 2U B' 3F 2F 2R2 R 2D2 2B 2F2 U2 3F 2U' 2F' 2D' B 3U2 2R 3F 3R' 2B2 2F' D2 2D 2U2 B2 L2 B 3F2 L2 2U B2 2B 2F D' 3R' U' 2L2 3R' 2B2 3F2 2L 3U2 U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3R2 U2 2B 2L 2D L D' 3R D2 3L 2U2 3B' D 2D' 3D 2U' 3R' 2B 2D2 2U' L2 2F 2D 3R2 D' 3B 3F 2F R2 2F 2U2 L2 3D' 2L2 3B2 D2 2D2 3D2 3R' 3F2 2D U' 2L2 F2 2R' 2F 3L2 R2 2U' 2B 3R2 3F' 2F' R 2U' 3L D2 2D2 3B2 3D' B 3L' 2R B' U' B U' 3L U2 3L' B2 3F2 2U2 3B2 3R 2R D2 2B' 3F 2F2 2D2 3B2 F2 2L 3B 3D2 R' B' 3B U' B2 3D2 3B' 3F' 3D 3U' 2L 2U' 3R' 3D2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *L' B R U2 L' B' U B2 L' D2 B D2 B2 D U2 L B U2 B U' Fw' Uw
*2. *U R F' D2 F2 U R' L B' R2 B D B' L' R' F2 B' L' R' F Rw' Uw
*3. *U' B2 U F2 U2 F' D' B2 L' R2 B' R U2 D2 L' F2 U2 D2 L' Fw' Uw
*4. *F' B2 U R' D2 L2 F B D' F B L B' F' R D B R' F L' Fw Uw
*5. *B2 F R' L2 F' U2 D L2 D' L2 F' L D R' L' D' R2 D' B D' Fw Uw2
*6. *D2 B D2 B R2 D R2 F L' D R2 F B U B D R' B R' B2 D' Fw Uw'
*7. *B D2 L' D2 L2 F2 R2 L D2 R' B' R2 D U R' U' D' F' U F2 R2 Fw Uw
*8. *B' L F2 L' F D2 B' R' D2 U F D F R L2 U' F2 D L Fw' Uw'
*9. *L R2 D' L2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 R2 L D2 L' R D' F' U F U L' Fw' Uw'
*10. *R' B' U' L2 B2 L' D R' U' L R' D U' B' U' L B' R2 D2 Rw2 Uw'
*11. *U D' F2 D R U B2 L2 R2 D2 F R U D2 B F2 D L2 R2 Fw Uw
*12. *L2 B2 R2 F U' L' R' B' L B R B U' F D' B2 R D2 F' U2 F Rw Uw2
*13. *D' F2 U L2 B R' U B F U D F' U2 F' L' F U R' D F' U Fw Uw2
*14. *D R2 B' L' F R2 F' U' R2 F D' L U2 B U2 F2 R B' R Fw' Uw'
*15. *F' B2 L2 B2 U' R' B2 R U' L' B R2 L F' L2 B2 L' R' U L' F2 Rw2 Uw
*16. *B' U R' U L2 D2 F U2 L' F' L' R' U' F D' L' U L' F' L Fw' Uw2
*17. *D' L' R D' L2 D2 R2 F' B' L' U2 D L' F2 R L' B F L' R' Fw Uw2
*18. *U' D L2 U F L2 F2 D2 R B' L D' L2 B D2 R2 B F' U2 Rw Uw'
*19. *R D' B L2 R D F2 R' D' R' F2 U' R2 F D' L U' B2 F U' D2 Fw Uw2
*20. *R' L' F2 B' R' B L2 U2 B' F U2 R' B' F2 R D F' L2 B2 Rw' Uw
*21. *B R2 U2 B U R U D' L' F2 B' U2 B2 L2 B' R' B2 L2 F R Uw2
*22. *B2 L2 D F B' D B U2 B F L2 R2 F' L U' D' L2 R' D' F' Rw' Uw'
*23. *F' U2 L' B' L U' B' U' L2 D' L2 F B2 R U B D2 F R Fw Uw2
*24. *R D B' D2 U2 L2 U' B U2 B U' R D B F2 D' B2 F D2 U2 Rw' Uw'
*25. *L F R2 U B2 F2 D' F U2 D2 L2 R D2 U2 F' U' R2 L' F2 Rw' Uw2
*26. *F U D B2 D' R D R2 L2 U2 L' U L R2 U2 R2 D L' F Rw2 Uw2
*27. *U' B' F D2 F' R U L F2 U' B U' D B' U L2 F2 B2 U2 B D' Rw2 Uw2
*28. *R2 B U R D U2 F2 L2 F U2 F2 D2 L R' U B' R2 L D' Rw Uw'
*29. *U2 L F2 L2 R D U2 L2 B' L F' D L' U F2 R2 B2 F2 L2 F D Fw' Uw'
*30. *U D B2 L2 R U' B D2 R' B L2 U' B U' F R2 D2 F2 U' B' Uw
*31. *R' L D2 R' B F2 R' D' F D R' U2 B R2 D R' U' R F D F2 Rw' Uw'
*32. *R2 D U R B2 U L2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 F2 L' U B' U2 F D F Uw2
*33. *U F2 D B' D R2 L U F' R F' B2 R' B F' U' R' L U F Rw2 Uw'
*34. *L R2 F2 U2 B' D' B2 R2 F2 R' D B' F R2 B R2 U L D' F' Rw' Uw2
*35. *B R2 F2 B' U F' B D' B' U2 D R F2 B' R2 U2 B2 D R2 Fw Uw'
*36. *L2 F U2 L D2 R' D' L U2 D' B' L' B2 U D' L2 D F2 R L Fw' Uw
*37. *R2 F U F L' F' L U' F' U2 B2 R' F R D U' B F' L2 B Rw2 Uw
*38. *B U' R D2 B' R' L' F' U2 B U D' L2 B R D' B U2 L2 Fw Uw'
*39. *F U D L' U2 L U R2 L2 B2 L U2 F L' B' L' D2 B F2 Rw' Uw
*40. *U2 D2 R' F2 D' L2 U2 R B R' F2 R2 L2 D2 L B U2 D F' Rw Uw2
*41. *F' R2 U D2 L' F' L' B2 L' U' F2 B' D2 L2 F' U' B' L2 R Fw Uw2
*42. *R F U D B' D' B' D F L2 B D2 L' U2 B R U D2 B2 D Rw2 Uw'
*43. *B' L' D' B U2 D B F2 R' D' R2 B' L' R2 B' R' F' D' B' D Fw' Uw
*44. *R' D2 F' U' L R2 F L' D B2 U2 B D L2 U F2 D2 U B F L Fw Uw'
*45. *D2 U2 L2 R2 D F2 U2 F D2 F2 U' L2 D B2 F' U2 F R U' D' Fw' Uw
*46. *R' D2 U R B2 F L R' U' L B U2 R' L' B F2 L2 R' D2 R Fw Uw2
*47. *R D' R' L B' R2 U F D F2 B R F' B' L' U B2 F' U' B Rw' Uw
*48. *F U2 B2 F R' L2 F2 D2 B D2 L' F' R B' F2 U' F B L2 D Rw Uw'
*49. *U F' L' R F' R' D F2 B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 D2 F' L2 B D Fw Uw2
*50. *L D' B D' F' L2 F' R' D U' B2 L F' D R D' R' D U' R2
*51. *F2 R D' B R' U2 B2 F2 L R' D2 F2 R2 U L R2 U R' F R' U' Rw Uw2
*52. *U2 D2 L2 F' L2 U' L B2 L R2 F B' U R2 D' F2 U' F' B2 Rw2 Uw'
*53. *R2 D F U' B F' D' B R2 U R2 F' D' F' B2 D B R' F' Rw Uw2
*54. *U D' R2 B2 U2 F' U R' U2 D2 R' F2 R' B U2 L B R' B F' Rw Uw'
*55. *R2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B L' U L U' L2 R2 F R2 D' L' U2 R2 D2 L2 R' Fw Uw'
*56. *D2 B' U D2 R' F' D2 B U R' F R' F' L2 R U' F2 L' F' Rw Uw2
*57. *R2 F' L2 D' U' F D2 R' L B2 R B' F R2 D R' B2 U' R' B' Rw' Uw'
*58. *L2 U' R2 F L2 U D R' F L2 R' U L' B' R B' F' L2 B L2 Fw' Uw'
*59. *L F L D F U' L' F' D2 R L' D L' D R2 F L2 R2 U2 Fw' Uw2
*60. *F R' U B D' B2 D R F' B L R' U' L2 F2 D' B L D2 Fw Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *R2 B U2 R2 F' L2 D2 B R2 F' D2 U B' R F2 L' R D' B' R D
*2. *F' L B U F2 D' L F D F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 L B2 R D2 L' F2
*3. *R2 D2 R2 F2 D' F2 D L2 R2 F2 R2 F R' B L2 B U' L' R' B' L
*4. *R2 B2 L2 U L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F' D B L U L D F' L F'
*5. *B2 D2 R U2 R F U D B2 R L2 F2 D2 B' L2 F R2 D2 L2 F L2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *U R2 F2 L2 B2 U F2 U R2 F2 R' F' D' B D' U R' F' R2
*2. *B2 L2 R2 F2 D L2 U2 R2 D L2 U L D' R' F L' B R F2 L F
*3. *D' R2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 D L R2 D' B' R' F' D' U L' U2
*4. *B D F L U' L B' L2 U' R' U2 F L2 F D2 R2 B R2 B2 U2 B
*5. *D2 L2 U2 B' L2 D2 F L2 D2 L2 U2 L F D' U2 R U2 F2 D F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *B F R2 B R2 D2 B' D2 R2 D2 B U R2 B2 L' D' L2 R' D' B' R2
*2. *L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 U' B2 D L' U' R2 F D2 L' F R' B F'
*3. *R F2 L' U2 L2 D2 L D2 L' U' F U L' B' U2 R2 U' L'
*4. *F2 D B2 D B2 R2 D R2 F2 L2 D2 B' L B F R' U B' U F2 R'
*5. *F2 L2 D2 U R2 D2 B2 D F2 D F' D U' F2 U' B R B L U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F D F' B' D2 F R L' F D B' R L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 B' R2 B' D2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *F' R U R' F U2 F U
*3. *U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F D2 F' U2 F2 L' R' D' L U2 L' B L2 U F2
*4. *F' D Rw' Uw' Fw2 F' L2 Rw' F2 Uw B' F Rw2 Uw F2 D Rw2 D' F2 U2 B2 L' R2 Fw' Uw2 F2 R2 Fw' L' U' L Uw' U Fw Uw2 L B D2 Uw' B'

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *U' R U2 R F' R2 U R U'
*3. *F2 L2 B2 R2 F D2 U2 R2 U2 B2 U' L' B' L D2 F2 R' F2 R2 D'
*4. *D' Fw2 F Uw2 U2 Fw L Rw R Uw' L2 Uw2 R D' Uw2 U' Fw2 F' Uw U L F' L' B F2 Uw U' Rw' Uw' R D2 R2 B Fw' Uw2 R U L Rw2 Fw2
*5. *Fw2 Dw Rw' Uw2 F2 Rw' Bw' D F Dw' Uw' Bw2 Rw2 Dw2 U' F2 Lw Rw' Dw' L2 Dw2 L Lw' B2 Fw F' L' Bw Lw U Rw Uw2 Bw L' Uw2 U2 Lw' B' D L2 B' Uw' U' L Lw' B Bw' Fw' Lw' D' B2 D' Lw2 Rw2 F' Rw' B D' Fw F

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *R F2 U' R' F2 R F' U'
*3. *L2 D F2 D L2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B' D' L R' D B U B' D2 U2
*4. *B2 L Rw' Uw' R2 Fw2 Rw' Fw2 L' F2 R' B' F2 U B Fw R2 Uw2 B' Fw L Rw F L' R2 U B2 L' Rw B' Uw2 U2 Fw2 R F' Rw2 U' B2 Rw' Uw2
*5. *Dw' Fw Dw2 Bw2 Fw' F L2 B' Bw2 D Uw' U' B' Rw2 Bw' Lw Dw2 Uw' F' L Lw2 Uw B L Fw Lw' Rw Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 U' L Lw' Fw2 Rw R' D' Dw2 Uw' Lw2 Uw2 U Fw D2 Rw D' Rw Fw2 D2 B' F' Dw2 B2 Fw D' Dw Lw2 D' L' Fw
*6. *3R' B' F 2D 2R2 B' 2D2 2U2 2R B R 2U B2 F' U' 2L 3U 3R F D2 2D' L 2L' B' 2F U' 2F2 F 2U' 3F D 2B 3F R 2U 2B 2D 3U 2B' U2 2L' 3U2 2L' 2D2 U2 L' 3R' 2R' F' D2 B' 2U B' 2L2 U B 2L 3U 2L' D' 2U' 3F 2L2 U2 2R' 3F2 L' 2F R 3F2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *R F' U' R2 F R' F U'
*3. *B2 D2 R B2 R F2 R' D2 L U2 R B' D R' B D2 U B2 R2 B' R
*4. *F' Uw B Uw' Fw2 U' R D' F2 R' F U' Fw U Fw F' U2 F R' Uw2 L' F2 Rw' F Uw' L' F U' L2 D' R2 Fw' L' U' B L Rw2 R2 Uw' L'
*5. *D2 Uw' U' B F Rw' U L Rw' D R2 Fw2 Uw' F' U' Rw B2 Fw2 U F L' Rw' B' Fw' D2 Fw' D Rw2 Dw Uw' B2 Uw2 U2 Lw B2 Bw Uw' L Lw' Rw Bw F2 Lw2 B' Uw' Bw2 Dw2 Lw2 Fw2 Dw Rw2 Dw' Bw' Fw' F Uw' R2 Bw' Fw' Rw'
*6. *2R2 R' 2B' 2U' L' 2D 3R 2B 3R2 D2 2D2 2U 2R' 2D2 2U U 2R2 R D 2D 3F2 3U2 F2 D 3U2 2L' 2U' 3R' B F2 D' B2 F' 2D 3R 3F U' 2L2 3R R D2 L' R' D 2R2 D' 3U2 2U' B2 D2 2D 3U' 3F2 3U U R' B' 2U 3F' 3R R' 2D' 2B 2D U 2L' 3F2 D L' 3R2
*7. *3B2 U 2B' L' 3B' 3F' 3D' 3U L' B2 3U2 L 3L' 3R' 2R' R' 2D L 2L2 3L' B 3B L' 3L R2 D 3B2 2D 3F D' R' D' 3D L D 2U' 2L' 2F' D2 3U' 2U2 2R' B' 2R' 2F U' 2B 3F2 D2 3D' 2U U2 B2 2L2 3D' 3F L 2U' 2R 3D U2 3R2 B' D' 2D' 2L' B 3R 2R' 3U' B 3F 2L2 D' B2 2F 3R2 2D' B 3F' R2 2U2 3R 3U 3F' 3D 2R R 3D' B 2B 2F' 3D2 2R2 B2 2B L2 3L R F'

*Clock
1. *UR2+ DR6+ DL3- UL5+ U4+ R2- D0+ L0+ ALL4- y2 U4- R0+ D5+ L3- ALL3- UR DL
*2. *UR2- DR3- DL1- UL5+ U3+ R1- D1- L1+ ALL5- y2 U3- R3+ D6+ L3- ALL3- DR UL
*3. *UR2+ DR5- DL2- UL4- U2+ R5+ D1+ L0+ ALL6+ y2 U5- R4+ D3+ L2+ ALL1+ DR DL UL
*4. *UR0+ DR2+ DL5- UL2+ U4- R3- D3+ L1- ALL0+ y2 U5+ R6+ D5- L1+ ALL3- DR
*5. *UR3+ DR2+ DL3- UL5- U6+ R4+ D5- L1- ALL5- y2 U0+ R1- D1+ L5+ ALL0+ UR DL UL

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *U L U R U R B' R l r b' u'
*2. *L U' R' B' L' R B' R B' l' r b u
*3. *B' U' B' R' U' B L' l' b
*4. *U L U' R' B L' B R l r b'
*5. *U' R L' U R B U R' l' r b' u'

*Square-1
1. *(4, 3) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (-3, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, 4) / (0, -4) / (0, -4)
*2. *(0, 2) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 6) / (-3, -3) / (0, 1) / (-2, -2)
*3. *(4, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (4, -2) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3) / (-4, 6)
*4. *(-5, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, -2) / (4, 0)
*5. *(-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (-3, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, 2) / (0, -3)

*Skewb
1. *R' U R' U' L' R L B U' B' U'
*2. *L' R B' U R' B' L' B U' B' U'
*3. *R U R' U B' R' L' R' B' U'
*4. *R' L U B' R B L U' R B' U'
*5. *L U' L R' L' R' U L U' B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *R U2 F U2 F U2 R' U
*3. *R2 U2 B' D2 L2 B' F' D2 U2 L2 F' L' F2 U F D' L2 R D F U2
*4. *L Fw F' D R D F' U B' F2 Uw F' Rw' R2 Uw' B' Fw' R Uw2 L2 B L2 R2 Uw' Rw R' Uw' U2 Fw' L' Fw' F' Rw2 B2 F' L R B Rw' R
*5. *D' R' Bw' Lw Rw' R2 D Dw2 L D L D2 Uw2 B Bw' Uw' U F' Dw' Uw' Lw2 Uw Rw B2 Bw2 Fw2 F' Rw2 Fw2 U R' F' L' Rw U' L Lw F Rw2 Bw2 F2 Uw Lw' Rw2 Dw Lw' Bw Fw F2 U2 F' Lw2 Uw' L2 Rw' D' F D' F Lw
*OH. *F2 U2 L' F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 R B2 F D' U2 B2 U L2 F' L2 R' F
*Clock. *UR0+ DR4+ DL4- UL3- U1+ R4+ D4- L2+ ALL5+ y2 U1- R4+ D2- L5- ALL2- UR DR
*Mega. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *U R L' R' L' U' B R' l r' b u
*Skewb. *B' U' L' B U' R' U' B' U' B' U'
*Square-1. *(3, -1) / (4, 4) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (6, -5)


----------



## Reprobate (May 1, 2018)

2x2 - 9.26, 12.26, 11.75, (5.35), (12.35) = 11.09
3x3 - (32.78), 27.68, (25.66), 28.87, 32.03 = 29.53
4x4 - 1:28.48, 1:33.62, 1:19.76, 1:21.91, 1:23.38 = 1:24.59
5x5 - 2:25.94, 2:34.99, (2:38.30), 2:35.58, (2:20.47) = 2:32.17
6x6 - 4:14.03, 3:57.13, 3:47.38, (4:28.62), (3:39.49) =3:59.51
7x7 - (7:12.05), 6:10.96, 6:21.81, 6:10.98, (6:06.29) = 6:14.58
2+3+4 relay = 2:43.44
2+3+4+5 relay = 4:38.36
2+3+4+5+6 relay = 9:48.41
2+3+4+5+6+7 relay = 16:03.16


----------



## Clément B. (May 1, 2018)

2x2: (4.80), (6.92), 6.04, 6.15, 5.59 = 5.93
3x3 : (15.28), 18.00, 18.35, (18.89), 18.78 = 18.38
4x4 : (1:18.24), 1:18.33, 1:29.76, (1:33.73), 1:30.33 = 1:26.14
5x5 : (3:11.34), 3:09.53, (2:46.75), 2:54.26, 2:57.24 = 3:00.34 almost sub 3 !!
234 Relay : 1:36.13
2345 Relay : 4:48.87
3x3 OH : 26.25, (24.54), (36.04), 34.83, 32.50 = 31.19
Megaminx : (1:45.21), 2:05.64, (2:18.52), 1:49.28, 2:17.32 = 2:04.08
Pyraminx : 13.22, 9.22, (13.53), (6.10), 11.53 = 11.32
Sq-1 : (34.05), (51.35), 46.04, 39.14, 37.12 = 40.77
Skewb : (5.92), (10.84), 9.32, 7.54, 9.28 = 8.71


----------



## MattP98 (May 2, 2018)

2x2: (3.93), 4.83, (5.28), 4.32, 4.64 = 4.60
3x3: 14.33, 13.64, (15.31), (11.50), 12.17 = 13.38
4x4: 53.24, 1:01.30, (52.63), (1:04.13), 56.00 = 56.85
5x5: 2:10.20, 2:01.21, (1:57.55), (2:17.29[Did the wrong PLL, twice]), 2:03.77 = 2:05.06
2BLD: DNF(28.66), 35.76, 29.47
3BLD: 1:30.81, DNF(1:47.95), DNF(1:53.83)
4BLD: 11:57.00 [PB], DNF(11:23.00), DNF(11:47.00)
MBLD: DNF(5/11 59:08)[Head wasn't really in the right place for this, also tried rushing memo which didn't really work out as seen.]
OH: 30.04, (26.08), 30.71, 26.46, 28.39 = 28.30
2-4 Relay: 1:24.82
Pyra: 8.14, (11.53), (4.09), 9.12, 8.70 = 8.65
Skewb: (3.58), 6.84, 5.32, (9.56), 6.33 = 6.16


----------



## guysensei1 (May 3, 2018)

FMC: 24


Spoiler



1. R' U' F D F' B' D2 F R L' F D B' R L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 B' R2 B' D2 R' U' F

(F' B U L')//EO (4/4)
(F B2 D')//2x2x2 (3/7)
(B U F2 B' R2)//2x2x3 (5/12)
(U2 F U2 F2 U F')//3C (6/18)

F U' F2 * U2 F' U2 R2 B F2 U' B' D B2 F' L U' B' F
*=L D' L' U2 L D L' U2 (8-2/26-2)

Final: F U' F2 L D' L' U2 L D L' F' U2 R2 B F2 U' B' D B2 F' L U' B' F (24)


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (May 5, 2018)

2x2 : 4.23, (5.32), 4.09, (3.95), 4.00 = 4.11
3x3 : 16.68, 14.29, 14.17, (17.56), (13.98) = 15.05
4x4 : 53.24, 52.29, (53.76), (48.05), 52.38 = 52.64
5x5 : 1:41.99, 1:37.38, (1:43.68), (1:35.94), 1:42.33 = 1:40.57
6x6 : 2:50.58, (3:07.03), 2:39.28, 3:00.22, (2:38.49) = 2:50.03
7x7 :
2 BLD :
3 BLD :
OH : 37.43, (44.96), (35.70), 38.35, 36.82 = 37.53
MTS :
FMC :
2-4 Relay :
2-5 Relay :
2-6 Relay :
2-7 Relay :
Clock : 14.90, 14.95, (15.00), (12.31), 13.65 = 14.50
Megaminx : 1:29.97, 1:32.80, (1:36.26), (1:29.40), 1:30.40 = 1:31.06
Pyraminx : (4.13), (6.55), 5.30, 5.43, 5.40 = 5.38
Square-1 : 24.00, (22.55), (30.98), 25.24, 26.67 = 25.30
Skewb : (6.90), 7.99, 7.93, (11.53), 8.49 = 8.14
Kilominx : 40.25, 42.56, (42.57), (38.17), 38.88 = 40.56
Mini Guildford : 6:50.25


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 6, 2018)

3BLD: 18.95, 27.41, 22.47 = 18.95


----------



## Lumej (May 6, 2018)

3x3: 21.52, 23.69, (26.14), (20.41), 22.79 = 22.67
2x2: 7.68, (11.25), (5.23), 5.68, 9.31 = 7.56
3x3oh: 56.93, 41.30, (1:11.03), 44.96, (37.07) = 47.73


----------



## Lili Martin (May 6, 2018)

2x2 : (9.10), 12.42, 16.69, (31.08), 14.63 = 14.58
3x3 : 43.13, (33.47), 36.54, (49.51), 33.63 = 37.77
4x4 : (2:38.26), (1:55.37),2:08.07, 2:19.16, 2:27.00 = 2:18.08
5x5 : 3:45.29, (4:24.93), (3:24.69), 4:11.34, 4:08.15 = 4:01.59
FMC : 58


Spoiler: FMC



2x2x2 : L D F D2 R' D R 7/7
2x2x3 : L' B' D' B F' D F D' F' F 11/18
2x3x3 : x2 U R U' R' U L F' L' U' F' U F U L' U L U F U' F' 20/38
OLL : L F' L' U' L U F U' L' 9/47
PLL : y2 B U' F U2 B' U B U2 F' B' U2 11/58


----------



## Thom S. (May 7, 2018)

3x3:
23.77
27.39
26.34
29.26
20.30

OH:
1:02.87
1:10.77
42.22
52.79
55.86

Square-1:
18.65
12.45
16.45
15.77
20.18

Megaminx:
2:55.30
2:26.05
2:58.50
2:57.64
2:41.38


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (May 7, 2018)

3x3- 24.69, 23.47, (23.33), (29.15), 23.70 = 23.95

4x4- 1:48.64, (1:36.62), 1:55.13, 1:49.42, (1:56.53) = 1:51.06

5x5- 5:15.33, 4:46.69, 4:55.38, (5:16.07), (4:36.25) = 4:59.13


----------



## Cuberstache (May 8, 2018)

The competition technically ended about an hour ago, but I wanted to do at least one event, so here are my (not very good) megaminx results:

Ao5: 49.17
(53.20)
53.06
(44.36)
46.70
47.82

I might do other events later today, but since the comp is over, they might not get accepted, which I understand.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 8, 2018)

CuberStache said:


> The competition technically ended about an hour ago, but I wanted to do at least one event, so here are my (not very good) megaminx results:
> 
> Ao5: 49.17
> (53.20)
> ...


I did not pay attention on the "Race to sub x Kilominx thread" but welcome to the forums, and I am glad that you have joined. Also, those are some (Very good results).


----------



## Cuberstache (May 8, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> I did not pay attention on the "Race to sub x Kilominx thread" but welcome to the forums, and I am glad that you have joined. Also, those are some (Very good results).


Oh thanks! Yeah, I just joined a couple days ago! I average about 46 on mega so that's why I said the results were not very good lol.


----------



## xyzzy (May 8, 2018)

I just noticed that yghklvn has been submitting FMC solutions with Roux, with the slice moves written as M/M2/M'. It looks like sometimes they're being counted as one move (e.g. 2018-15, 2018-18) and sometimes they're being counted as two moves (e.g. 2018-16).

(The harsh way of dealing with this is to DNF because "r" and "M" aren't legal moves in WCA notation, and the sensible way is to just treat it as two moves, I guess?)


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 8, 2018)

Results week 18: congratulations to cubeshepherd, thecubingwizard and Shadowjockey 

*2x2x2*(125)

 1.53 Khairur Rachim
 1.75 applezfall
 1.83 cubeshepherd
 2.01 Martin Fronescu
 2.01 thederpydank
 2.04 asacuber
 2.09 oskarinn
 2.10 turtwig
 2.11 leomannen
 2.11 lejitcuber
 2.19 thecubingwizard
 2.30 tdm
 2.50 Jscuber
 2.51 asiahyoo1997
 2.62 Dragos Cadariu
 2.85 Ethan Horspool
 2.87 OriginalUsername
 2.95 jancsi02
 2.98 DGCubes
 2.99 DhruvA
 3.04 2017LAMB06
 3.11 mihnea3000
 3.24 RobinCube
 3.27 Mcuber5
 3.30 G2013
 3.40 jaysammey777
 3.43 ichcubegern
 3.46 Marcus Siu
 3.54 Sixstringcal
 3.55 [email protected]
 3.71 Competition Cuber
 3.74 AidanNoogie
 3.76 speedcuber71
 3.84 SorinT
 3.94 Jami Viljanen
 3.97 2016LAIL01
 3.99 leudcfa
 4.11 bacyril
 4.14 FaLoL
 4.16 sigalig
 4.19 CeeEhllCuber
 4.20 BradenTheMagician
 4.23 MCuber
 4.25 Nikhil George
 4.29 Ianwubby
 4.36 T1_M0
 4.38 Glomnipotent
 4.40 squashy_cuber
 4.45 yghklvn
 4.46 EdubCubing_
 4.47 obelisk477
 4.51 Teemu
 4.51 Elysian_Hunter
 4.58 The Blockhead
 4.60 MattP98
 4.66 ican97
 4.67 dhafin
 4.67 Kris Gonnella
 4.69 E-Cuber
 4.70 Moonwink Cuber
 4.71 OJ Cubing
 4.76 ARandomCuber
 4.76 Oatch
 4.79 BMcCl1
 4.79 sam596
 4.84 whatshisbucket
 4.85 Turkey vld
 4.86 Shadowjockey
 4.86 Rubiksdude4144
 4.93 Bogdan
 4.97 swankfukinc
 5.00 TipsterTrickster
 5.00 mrjames113083
 5.03 NathanaelCubes
 5.06 Fazito
 5.06 topppits
 5.07 kumato
 5.21 abunickabhi
 5.23 CubingRF
 5.28 Keenan Johnson
 5.40 PotatoesAreUs
 5.43 Lykos
 5.43 MartinN13
 5.48 Ali161102
 5.56 James Behrle
 5.71 Cuber/Drummer
 5.87 Theta Twister
 5.88 miasponseller
 5.93 Clément B.
 5.94 LostGent
 5.99 tigermaxi
 5.99 weatherman223
 6.03 InlandEmpireCuber
 6.04 Xauxage
 6.07 Lewis
 6.15 the super cuber
 6.19 kbrune
 6.65 SpartanSailor
 6.70 Moreno van Rooijen
 6.76 [GD] Frostbyte
 6.79 Deri Nata Wijaya
 7.10 VDel_234_
 7.13 RifleCat
 7.22 dschieses
 7.24 az897
 7.25 craccho
 7.37 Mike Hughey
 7.40 Dhruva Shaw
 7.42 speedcube.insta
 7.56 Lumej
 7.62 redoxxy
 8.24 Ecuasamurai
 8.61 DatFatCat137
 9.16 Theo Leinad
 9.27 RyuKagamine
 9.61 WillyTheWizard
 9.92 Bart Van Eynde
 10.00 Necross
 10.82 Jacck
 11.09 Reprobate
 11.87 dnguyen2204
 12.86 GTregay
 13.36 cubestar11
 14.58 Lili Martin
 15.92 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(149)

 7.98 asiahyoo1997
 8.18 Ethan Horspool
 8.32 Khairur Rachim
 8.69 speedcuber71
 8.79 Martin Fronescu
 8.86 cubeshepherd
 8.87 thederpydank
 8.98 tdm
 9.12 turtwig
 9.25 OriginalUsername
 9.37 jancsi02
 9.37 uesyuu
 9.37 Competition Cuber
 9.50 jaysammey777
 9.57 DGCubes
 9.65 thecubingwizard
 9.78 SorinT
 10.02 applezfall
 10.30 ichcubegern
 10.36 mihnea3000
 10.38 AidanNoogie
 10.58 G2013
 10.67 Shadowjockey
 10.85 asacuber
 10.88 Nikhil George
 10.94 abunickabhi
 11.29 DhruvA
 11.41 FaLoL
 11.67 2016LAIL01
 11.68 Ianwubby
 11.77 2017LAMB06
 11.81 Mcuber5
 11.83 Marcus Siu
 12.31 obelisk477
 12.33 Jscuber
 12.38 oskarinn
 12.65 E-Cuber
 12.69 miasponseller
 12.69 Leo Annett
 12.83 Glomnipotent
 12.84 sigalig
 12.87 ARandomCuber
 13.00 BMcCl1
 13.06 Josh5271
 13.07 ican97
 13.13 Elysian_Hunter
 13.14 yghklvn
 13.27 Keroma12
 13.29 MCuber
 13.37 LostGent
 13.38 MattP98
 13.40 [email protected]
 13.43 Fazito
 13.52 Keenan Johnson
 13.60 Underwatercuber
 13.82 BradenTheMagician
 13.87 Sixstringcal
 14.14 tigermaxi
 14.14 Moonwink Cuber
 14.29 TipsterTrickster
 14.50 JackPurdum
 14.51 squashy_cuber
 14.79 SirVivor
 14.84 sam596
 14.87 Bogdan
 14.88 Dragos Cadariu
 14.90 buzzteam4
 14.94 topppits
 15.01 david_5647
 15.05 bacyril
 15.07 PotatoesAreUs
 15.26 ComputerGuy365
 15.42 kji269
 15.63 Rubiksdude4144
 15.74 RobinCube
 15.83 Aerospry
 15.89 The Blockhead
 15.89 SurfFee
 15.95 speedcube.insta
 15.97 kbrune
 16.02 leomannen
 16.12 mrjames113083
 16.23 elimescube
 16.34 whatshisbucket
 16.41 weatherman223
 16.68 Jami Viljanen
 16.86 RifleCat
 17.08 swankfukinc
 17.16 Turkey vld
 17.18 Moreno van Rooijen
 17.33 h2f
 17.64 NathanaelCubes
 17.81 NolanDoes2x2
 17.84 Ali161102
 17.90 CeeEhllCuber
 17.99 Faheem
 18.03 Oatch
 18.38 Clément B.
 18.48 EdubCubing_
 18.54 dhafin
 18.69 Xauxage
 18.75 Teemu
 19.03 Lykos
 19.09 MartinN13
 19.16 brad711
 19.27 xander3
 19.82 Deri Nata Wijaya
 19.85 Mike Hughey
 19.96 audiophile121
 20.17 az897
 20.48 kumato
 20.55 craccho
 20.63 InlandEmpireCuber
 21.24 VDel_234_
 21.27 James Behrle
 21.87 redoxxy
 22.67 Lumej
 23.01 Dhruva Shaw
 23.14 Vadim Melnikov
 23.64 Bubbagrub
 23.66 Kris Gonnella
 23.95 Petri Krzywacki
 24.30 PeakeHaus
 24.75 SpartanSailor
 25.83 Thom S.
 25.90 Lewis
 26.40 dnguyen2204
 27.04 xyzzy
 27.26 cubestar11
 27.57 CubingRF
 27.66 Ecuasamurai
 27.76 Cuber/Drummer
 27.96 Necross
 28.00 DatFatCat137
 28.47 GTregay
 28.79 HighQualityCollection
 29.15 One Wheel
 29.53 Reprobate
 30.24 RyuKagamine
 30.37 WillyTheWizard
 30.69 Theo Leinad
 31.14 Bart Van Eynde
 32.19 [GD] Frostbyte
 33.96 dschieses
 36.10 Jacck
 37.04 MatsBergsten
 37.77 Lili Martin
 46.38 quirkster
 1:30.39 Brooke_ze_cuber
*4x4x4*(93)

 31.60 asiahyoo1997
 31.75 Ethan Horspool
 34.69 Khairur Rachim
 35.41 ichcubegern
 35.85 thecubingwizard
 36.54 uesyuu
 36.73 jancsi02
 38.00 G2013
 39.07 mihnea3000
 39.17 jaysammey777
 39.70 OriginalUsername
 40.55 Shadowjockey
 40.78 cubeshepherd
 40.97 Martin Fronescu
 41.46 tdm
 41.48 Nikhil George
 42.27 turtwig
 42.32 DhruvA
 42.92 Competition Cuber
 44.25 FaLoL
 44.73 2016LAIL01
 45.39 applezfall
 46.19 DGCubes
 46.31 Marcus Siu
 46.38 abunickabhi
 46.59 Jscuber
 47.27 AidanNoogie
 48.16 Keenan Johnson
 48.83 Sixstringcal
 49.70 sam596
 50.50 ican97
 51.12 sigalig
 51.33 xyzzy
 51.73 Josh5271
 51.81 MCuber
 51.87 Mcuber5
 51.90 Ianwubby
 52.64 bacyril
 52.86 Glomnipotent
 53.92 obelisk477
 54.13 oskarinn
 55.30 E-Cuber
 55.38 SorinT
 55.74 leudcfa
 55.89 2017LAMB06
 56.85 MattP98
 57.34 mrjames113083
 58.53 ComputerGuy365
 59.53 Elysian_Hunter
 59.55 BradenTheMagician
 59.66 T1_M0
 1:00.54 brad711
 1:02.02 PotatoesAreUs
 1:03.20 The Blockhead
 1:04.93 Moonwink Cuber
 1:05.41 swankfukinc
 1:06.69 Rubiksdude4144
 1:07.58 Jami Viljanen
 1:09.28 Turkey vld
 1:09.33 dhafin
 1:09.53 elimescube
 1:10.45 RifleCat
 1:11.31 Lykos
 1:11.55 Bogdan
 1:14.25 JackPurdum
 1:16.74 topppits
 1:17.31 James Behrle
 1:17.94 kbrune
 1:21.91 tigermaxi
 1:23.30 BMcCl1
 1:23.34 Mike Hughey
 1:24.59 Reprobate
 1:26.14 Clément B.
 1:26.17 NathanaelCubes
 1:27.63 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:29.83 SpartanSailor
 1:29.96 One Wheel
 1:30.29 RyuKagamine
 1:31.91 speedcube.insta
 1:33.13 az897
 1:36.78 kumato
 1:37.96 GTregay
 1:39.29 VDel_234_
 1:41.36 redoxxy
 1:41.98 Cuber/Drummer
 1:46.01 Lewis
 1:47.93 dnguyen2204
 1:51.06 Petri Krzywacki
 2:00.12 MatsBergsten
 2:11.43 Jacck
 2:20.20 DatFatCat137
 2:21.41 Lili Martin
 2:31.43 Bart Van Eynde
*5x5x5*(79)

 54.87 asiahyoo1997
 1:10.02 uesyuu
 1:11.81 thecubingwizard
 1:11.88 Khairur Rachim
 1:14.87 Martin Fronescu
 1:16.09 jaysammey777
 1:16.61 Shadowjockey
 1:17.92 G2013
 1:18.09 FaLoL
 1:19.55 Competition Cuber
 1:20.53 mihnea3000
 1:21.08 ichcubegern
 1:23.39 Nikhil George
 1:23.95 cubeshepherd
 1:24.04 turtwig
 1:26.74 DGCubes
 1:26.96 DhruvA
 1:27.07 OriginalUsername
 1:28.03 abunickabhi
 1:29.94 jancsi02
 1:29.98 AidanNoogie
 1:30.27 Keroma12
 1:32.89 Jscuber
 1:33.26 Marcus Siu
 1:33.63 sigalig
 1:35.95 Ianwubby
 1:37.02 Brendan Bakker
 1:38.46 Sixstringcal
 1:38.67 mrjames113083
 1:40.57 bacyril
 1:41.24 david_5647
 1:41.50 PotatoesAreUs
 1:42.11 tdm
 1:42.25 Leo Annett
 1:42.39 Glomnipotent
 1:43.06 MCuber
 1:44.51 Keenan Johnson
 1:51.72 Mcuber5
 1:52.54 obelisk477
 1:52.70 az897
 1:53.78 elimescube
 1:54.40 BradenTheMagician
 1:54.62 ican97
 1:54.67 The Blockhead
 1:54.71 RCTACameron
 1:56.53 2016LAIL01
 1:58.31 T1_M0
 1:58.38 OJ Cubing
 1:58.84 ARandomCuber
 1:59.74 sam596
 2:02.71 leudcfa
 2:03.48 applezfall
 2:05.06 MattP98
 2:07.24 buzzteam4
 2:10.48 Bogdan
 2:15.94 2017LAMB06
 2:16.02 Lykos
 2:18.41 swankfukinc
 2:19.68 Lewis
 2:25.86 redoxxy
 2:29.63 topppits
 2:29.83 miasponseller
 2:30.24 h2f
 2:32.17 Reprobate
 2:35.97 Mike Hughey
 2:37.83 One Wheel
 2:43.32 kbrune
 2:48.67 GTregay
 2:55.99 InlandEmpireCuber
 3:00.34 Clément B.
 3:00.45 dhafin
 3:05.97 kumato
 3:06.30 VDel_234_
 3:44.41 MatsBergsten
 4:01.59 Lili Martin
 4:27.92 DatFatCat137
 4:59.13 Petri Krzywacki
 DNF Moonwink Cuber
 DNF Ali161102
*6x6x6*(37)

 1:38.12 asiahyoo1997
 2:12.70 FaLoL
 2:12.76 thecubingwizard
 2:21.10 Shadowjockey
 2:21.40 ichcubegern
 2:41.24 Keroma12
 2:44.17 cubeshepherd
 2:50.03 bacyril
 2:52.31 OriginalUsername
 2:59.38 speedcuber71
 3:02.48 AidanNoogie
 3:06.24 sigalig
 3:06.30 turtwig
 3:12.06 Ianwubby
 3:13.73 DGCubes
 3:18.50 abunickabhi
 3:20.37 Marcus Siu
 3:30.11 mrjames113083
 3:41.45 The Blockhead
 3:50.49 buzzteam4
 3:55.62 Jscuber
 3:59.51 Reprobate
 4:22.76 elimescube
 4:33.55 swankfukinc
 4:39.84 Lykos
 4:43.76 brad711
 4:52.05 Mike Hughey
 5:15.26 One Wheel
 5:28.62 Glomnipotent
 5:30.34 sam596
 5:33.14 GTregay
 5:33.22 RyuKagamine
 5:46.77 redoxxy
 7:02.50 MatsBergsten
 8:06.48 DatFatCat137
 8:11.10 Bubbagrub
 DNF leudcfa
*7x7x7*(27)

 2:44.81 asiahyoo1997
 3:18.83 Shadowjockey
 3:23.55 thecubingwizard
 3:34.16 FaLoL
 3:55.55 Nikhil George
 4:25.40 Ianwubby
 4:31.76 sigalig
 4:32.05 turtwig
 4:39.21 xyzzy
 4:42.53 OriginalUsername
 5:01.14 cubeshepherd
 5:21.87 mrjames113083
 5:22.19 The Blockhead
 6:14.58 Reprobate
 6:14.74 T1_M0
 6:20.57 Glomnipotent
 6:51.71 One Wheel
 6:59.28 leudcfa
 7:16.14 swankfukinc
 7:19.92 Lykos
 8:07.49 GTregay
 8:07.88 Lewis
 8:25.49 redoxxy
13:26.17 Bubbagrub
 DNF G2013
 DNF sam596
 DNF ican97
*3x3 one handed*(96)

 13.49 Khairur Rachim
 14.17 tdm
 14.36 asiahyoo1997
 14.70 lejitcuber
 15.34 Ethan Horspool
 16.09 ichcubegern
 16.37 Martin Fronescu
 16.50 thecubingwizard
 16.66 mihnea3000
 16.69 turtwig
 17.06 Nikhil George
 17.64 cubeshepherd
 18.49 jaysammey777
 18.60 DhruvA
 18.93 OriginalUsername
 19.41 applezfall
 19.48 2016LAIL01
 19.64 jancsi02
 19.70 Mcuber5
 19.70 Leo Annett
 20.21 abunickabhi
 20.62 DGCubes
 20.71 Jscuber
 21.33 2017LAMB06
 21.42 oskarinn
 21.91 leomannen
 22.06 BradenTheMagician
 22.60 Shadowjockey
 23.02 SorinT
 23.82 sigalig
 24.17 Ianwubby
 24.20 Glomnipotent
 24.25 AidanNoogie
 24.32 ARandomCuber
 24.42 Marcus Siu
 24.84 T1_M0
 25.46 xyzzy
 25.68 G2013
 26.32 Rubiksdude4144
 27.30 FaLoL
 27.99 mrjames113083
 28.30 MattP98
 28.84 Fazito
 29.36 leudcfa
 29.45 Dragos Cadariu
 29.96 NathanaelCubes
 30.04 sam596
 30.10 JackPurdum
 30.17 MCuber
 31.19 Clément B.
 31.23 Faheem
 31.24 tigermaxi
 31.61 yghklvn
 32.04 OJ Cubing
 32.18 Moreno van Rooijen
 32.21 speedcube.insta
 32.29 Keenan Johnson
 33.11 Bogdan
 33.20 buzzteam4
 33.24 Jami Viljanen
 33.40 [email protected]
 34.83 Turkey vld
 35.04 ican97
 35.42 Lykos
 35.69 E-Cuber
 36.17 RobinCube
 36.24 Bubbagrub
 36.25 dhafin
 36.41 craccho
 36.55 Underwatercuber
 37.45 swankfukinc
 37.53 bacyril
 46.63 Mike Hughey
 46.96 InlandEmpireCuber
 47.73 Lumej
 50.72 SurfFee
 51.95 brad711
 52.99 kumato
 53.82 CeeEhllCuber
 56.59 One Wheel
 56.92 kbrune
 57.17 Thom S.
 57.38 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:00.51 RyuKagamine
 1:01.41 Cuber/Drummer
 1:06.21 Jacck
 1:10.91 Bart Van Eynde
 1:13.96 dnguyen2204
 1:23.58 Necross
 1:29.52 DatFatCat137
 1:29.90 cubestar11
 2:36.12 MatsBergsten
 DNF redoxxy
 DNF MartinN13
 DNF EdubCubing_
 DNF Ali161102
*3x3 with feet*(12)

 39.76 DhruvA
 52.83 cubeshepherd
 1:00.63 Bubbagrub
 1:12.65 redoxxy
 1:13.23 T1_M0
 1:19.45 MartinN13
 1:27.75 Shadowjockey
 1:31.73 OriginalUsername
 1:34.95 the super cuber
 1:39.64 turtwig
 1:58.17 Underwatercuber
 2:18.27 E-Cuber
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(50)

 3.86 Khairur Rachim
 4.51 asacuber
 4.60 applezfall
 5.34 thecubingwizard
 6.39 oskarinn
 6.91 jaysammey777
 7.26 leomannen
 9.34 Martin Fronescu
 9.54 turtwig
 9.75 asiahyoo1997
 11.60 OriginalUsername
 11.60 cubeshepherd
 12.45 sigalig
 12.53 ican97
 13.87 T1_M0
 15.78 ichcubegern
 15.97 abunickabhi
 16.78 dhafin
 16.81 G2013
 18.29 Nikhil George
 18.30 2017LAMB06
 20.21 jancsi02
 22.13 kbrune
 23.40 redoxxy
 25.81 Rubiksdude4144
 26.47 Oatch
 27.04 Shadowjockey
 27.22 MatsBergsten
 29.47 MattP98
 29.67 Cuber/Drummer
 30.34 Mike Hughey
 30.35 whatshisbucket
 32.17 Deri Nata Wijaya
 36.18 FaLoL
 37.51 NathanaelCubes
 39.26 tdm
 43.30 Xauxage
 52.74 MCuber
 56.49 SpartanSailor
 1:02.00 Bogdan
 1:07.07 Glomnipotent
 1:11.77 tigermaxi
 1:12.30 dnguyen2204
 1:15.67 DatFatCat137
 1:20.13 Jacck
 1:33.07 mrjames113083
 1:37.71 InlandEmpireCuber
 5:56.10 Theta Twister
 DNF EdubCubing_
 DNF Mcuber5
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(43)

 18.95 Daniel Lin
 23.66 G2013
 27.02 sigalig
 29.94 ican97
 32.81 abunickabhi
 36.13 pinser
 45.90 T1_M0
 51.35 Nikhil George
 53.37 dhafin
 59.41 jaysammey777
 1:12.91 Keenan Johnson
 1:14.90 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:14.96 thecubingwizard
 1:17.72 cubeshepherd
 1:19.31 MatsBergsten
 1:21.89 ichcubegern
 1:24.23 Mike Hughey
 1:28.61 obelisk477
 1:30.81 MattP98
 1:33.64 Brendan Bakker
 1:38.67 Mcuber5
 1:51.43 kbrune
 2:00.89 Shadowjockey
 2:04.55 Oatch
 2:11.26 elimescube
 2:15.40 ComputerGuy365
 2:17.38 tdm
 2:28.75 Jacck
 2:31.90 2016LAIL01
 3:00.54 leudcfa
 3:24.90 Glomnipotent
 3:55.53 Bubbagrub
 3:59.60 xyzzy
 4:07.20 craccho
 4:38.98 dschieses
 5:09.87 MCuber
 5:12.94 SpartanSailor
 5:49.18 RyuKagamine
 8:22.59 dnguyen2204
 DNF redoxxy
 DNF turtwig
 DNF mrjames113083
 DNF sam596
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(17)

 2:31.04 abunickabhi
 3:36.26 ican97
 4:28.80 T1_M0
 5:45.28 cubeshepherd
 6:30.79 Nikhil George
 7:00.91 Mike Hughey
 7:04.44 redoxxy
 7:13.85 MatsBergsten
 7:52.32 Deri Nata Wijaya
10:12.74 Jacck
11:57.00 MattP98
13:44.23 turtwig
 DNF Glomnipotent
 DNF sigalig
 DNF G2013
 DNF the super cuber
 DNF ComputerGuy365
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(10)

 4:58.01 sigalig
 5:37.01 the super cuber
13:41.19 MatsBergsten
13:51.01 Mike Hughey
16:15.57 h2f
17:04.53 Jacck
22:31.71 cubeshepherd
 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF G2013
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

31:45.77 Jacck
 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Jacck
*3x3 Multi blind*(15)

10 10/10 (49:52)  cubeshepherd
8 9/10 (55:41)  turtwig
8 9/10 (58:39)  MatsBergsten
7 9/11 (15:50)  abunickabhi
7 8/9 (47:12)  redoxxy
4 7/10 (17:06)  G2013
3 8/13 (43:56)  Deri Nata Wijaya
2 2/2 (13:59)  Bubbagrub
1 2/3 (22:31)  elimescube
1 4/7 (58:20)  FaLoL
0 2/4 (19:11)  MCuber
DNF 1/2 ( 3:28)  dhafin
DNF 2/25 (54:36)  T1_M0
DNF 9/21 (54:51)  Lykos
DNF 5/11 (59:08)  MattP98
*3x3 Match the scramble*(16)

 33.67 thecubingwizard
 35.47 G2013
 39.61 jaysammey777
 46.41 cubeshepherd
 47.12 speedcuber71
 47.54 tdm
 52.49 Shadowjockey
 52.78 abunickabhi
 1:02.26 speedcube.insta
 1:03.73 Marcus Siu
 1:17.07 Glomnipotent
 1:20.70 dhafin
 1:31.78 Competition Cuber
 1:40.34 FaLoL
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF SorinT
*2-3-4 Relay*(63)

 41.51 Khairur Rachim
 45.09 thecubingwizard
 46.82 asiahyoo1997
 48.05 G2013
 48.69 Ethan Horspool
 49.72 FaLoL
 51.06 ichcubegern
 51.34 mihnea3000
 52.71 jancsi02
 53.22 turtwig
 54.32 OriginalUsername
 55.48 Shadowjockey
 57.55 tdm
 58.07 DhruvA
 58.38 cubeshepherd
 58.92 Jscuber
 59.13 Nikhil George
 1:01.53 DGCubes
 1:01.84 MCuber
 1:03.93 abunickabhi
 1:03.99 jaysammey777
 1:08.51 sam596
 1:08.92 2017LAMB06
 1:09.43 mrjames113083
 1:09.54 xyzzy
 1:09.69 applezfall
 1:09.79 obelisk477
 1:11.61 Marcus Siu
 1:12.12 leudcfa
 1:12.28 ComputerGuy365
 1:16.38 SorinT
 1:17.14 BradenTheMagician
 1:17.61 Competition Cuber
 1:19.09 E-Cuber
 1:21.05 Elysian_Hunter
 1:22.92 dhafin
 1:23.31 Jami Viljanen
 1:24.82 MattP98
 1:26.28 Glomnipotent
 1:33.61 swankfukinc
 1:34.17 speedcube.insta
 1:36.13 Clément B.
 1:36.69 Turkey vld
 1:36.72 Lykos
 1:36.96 kbrune
 1:41.83 Dragos Cadariu
 1:42.10 tigermaxi
 1:44.25 redoxxy
 1:46.47 GTregay
 1:46.89 Bogdan
 1:50.42 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:51.84 NathanaelCubes
 2:10.20 Mike Hughey
 2:23.57 Lewis
 2:28.79 az897
 2:30.76 Jacck
 2:35.01 Bart Van Eynde
 2:39.89 Cuber/Drummer
 2:42.45 DatFatCat137
 2:43.44 Reprobate
 2:57.41 MatsBergsten
 3:20.55 Necross
 3:43.72 WillyTheWizard
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(41)

 1:52.21 asiahyoo1997
 1:58.37 thecubingwizard
 2:02.33 Khairur Rachim
 2:07.36 Ethan Horspool
 2:12.93 G2013
 2:15.10 jancsi02
 2:16.42 turtwig
 2:21.76 Shadowjockey
 2:23.19 OriginalUsername
 2:26.41 FaLoL
 2:27.64 Competition Cuber
 2:28.01 Nikhil George
 2:32.91 cubeshepherd
 2:39.30 Marcus Siu
 2:43.67 tdm
 2:49.34 abunickabhi
 2:55.07 DhruvA
 2:56.40 obelisk477
 2:56.81 Jscuber
 3:03.16 mrjames113083
 3:05.73 xyzzy
 3:20.92 Glomnipotent
 3:32.36 leudcfa
 3:38.57 BradenTheMagician
 3:39.05 swankfukinc
 3:45.85 2017LAMB06
 3:54.79 Bogdan
 3:55.12 az897
 4:18.15 kbrune
 4:30.75 E-Cuber
 4:32.72 InlandEmpireCuber
 4:38.36 Reprobate
 4:47.42 Lewis
 4:48.87 Clément B.
 4:51.66 Mike Hughey
 5:17.96 redoxxy
 5:51.63 GTregay
 5:58.56 Jacck
 7:08.09 Cuber/Drummer
 7:20.79 DatFatCat137
 9:31.70 WillyTheWizard
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(17)

 5:15.60 Shadowjockey
 5:16.15 OriginalUsername
 5:22.83 cubeshepherd
 5:42.89 turtwig
 6:14.20 abunickabhi
 6:17.16 DhruvA
 6:21.71 Marcus Siu
 6:26.35 xyzzy
 7:52.27 swankfukinc
 8:10.52 Glomnipotent
 9:34.88 Lewis
 9:48.41 Reprobate
10:02.47 kbrune
11:41.20 Jacck
12:15.41 GTregay
12:27.33 redoxxy
14:38.70 DatFatCat137
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(12)

 7:57.24 Shadowjockey
10:12.27 OriginalUsername
10:24.22 turtwig
10:49.97 xyzzy
11:30.51 cubeshepherd
14:56.02 swankfukinc
15:17.15 Glomnipotent
16:03.16 Reprobate
16:47.12 Lykos
17:25.92 redoxxy
17:33.11 Lewis
19:39.78 GTregay
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(23)

24 Fazito
24 Shadowjockey
24 jaysammey777
24 guysensei1
29 xyzzy
29 Jacck
32 Bogdan
32 DGCubes
33 Mike Hughey
35 craccho
35 asacuber
35 elimescube
36 cubeshepherd
36 kbrune
38 MCuber
42 yghklvn
42 redoxxy
42 2017LAMB06
42 mrjames113083
45 Competition Cuber
49 InlandEmpireCuber
58 Lili Martin
DNF  Rubiksdude4144
*Skewb*(72)

 2.76 lejitcuber
 3.50 Dragos Cadariu
 3.54 asacuber
 4.09 cubeshepherd
 4.25 Marcus Siu
 4.61 DhruvA
 4.72 [email protected]
 4.90 Kris Gonnella
 4.96 ComputerGuy365
 5.00 thecubingwizard
 5.09 applezfall
 5.27 jaysammey777
 5.32 Leo Annett
 5.42 2016LAIL01
 5.58 TipsterTrickster
 5.63 Shadowjockey
 5.65 ichcubegern
 5.83 mihnea3000
 5.88 DGCubes
 6.07 leomannen
 6.11 Sixstringcal
 6.16 MattP98
 6.27 Lykos
 6.32 OriginalUsername
 6.43 FaLoL
 6.48 AidanNoogie
 6.68 Competition Cuber
 6.76 leudcfa
 7.04 G2013
 7.06 MCuber
 7.08 BradenTheMagician
 7.28 oskarinn
 7.35 Turkey vld
 7.36 MartinN13
 7.37 Rubiksdude4144
 7.48 sam596
 7.62 CeeEhllCuber
 7.64 Xauxage
 7.77 turtwig
 7.84 2017LAMB06
 7.85 OJ Cubing
 8.14 bacyril
 8.68 RobinCube
 8.71 Clément B.
 9.10 whatshisbucket
 9.86 Bogdan
 10.07 redoxxy
 10.22 tigermaxi
 10.23 mrjames113083
 10.55 Mcuber5
 10.80 E-Cuber
 10.82 PotatoesAreUs
 10.91 InlandEmpireCuber
 11.43 dhafin
 11.94 Moonwink Cuber
 12.38 jancsi02
 13.02 Moreno van Rooijen
 13.02 Lewis
 13.04 Mike Hughey
 13.77 dschieses
 13.80 DatFatCat137
 14.45 [GD] Frostbyte
 14.65 Ianwubby
 14.76 RifleCat
 14.78 swankfukinc
 14.85 brad711
 15.62 NathanaelCubes
 17.32 topppits
 23.95 Jacck
 25.92 WillyTheWizard
 29.39 dnguyen2204
 32.17 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(36)

 6.19 jaysammey777
 7.55 sam596
 7.85 MartinN13
 7.87 ARandomCuber
 8.58 cubeshepherd
 8.94 T1_M0
 9.44 PotatoesAreUs
 9.62 buzzteam4
 10.12 MCuber
 11.33 redoxxy
 11.80 Mcuber5
 13.29 Marcus Siu
 13.71 InlandEmpireCuber
 14.50 bacyril
 14.70 TipsterTrickster
 14.90 G2013
 14.93 FaLoL
 15.23 Sixstringcal
 15.70 Shadowjockey
 16.93 Turkey vld
 17.14 RyuKagamine
 17.29 Lykos
 18.04 2017LAMB06
 18.37 Keenan Johnson
 18.64 OriginalUsername
 18.99 mrjames113083
 19.94 sigalig
 20.59 ican97
 21.05 OJ Cubing
 21.35 Lewis
 22.26 Bubbagrub
 24.62 turtwig
 24.66 E-Cuber
 26.40 swankfukinc
 DNF tdm
 DNF SorinT
*Pyraminx*(78)

 2.07 applezfall
 2.73 DGCubes
 3.05 Martin Fronescu
 3.06 lejitcuber
 3.27 RobinCube
 3.91 cubeshepherd
 3.93 squashy_cuber
 4.10 oliviervlcube
 4.22 2016LAIL01
 4.32 thecubingwizard
 4.38 jaysammey777
 4.51 MartinN13
 4.55 mihnea3000
 4.83 E-Cuber
 4.96 Shadowjockey
 5.13 DhruvA
 5.17 T1_M0
 5.31 Rubiksdude4144
 5.38 bacyril
 5.48 turtwig
 5.78 ichcubegern
 5.78 Marcus Siu
 5.81 Turkey vld
 5.99 BradenTheMagician
 6.14 Keenan Johnson
 6.15 dhafin
 6.16 mrjames113083
 6.21 MCuber
 6.31 Competition Cuber
 6.40 Mcuber5
 6.93 G2013
 6.94 FaLoL
 7.02 oskarinn
 7.27 OriginalUsername
 7.29 Lewis
 7.39 asiahyoo1997
 7.63 NathanaelCubes
 7.66 [email protected]
 7.76 InlandEmpireCuber
 7.90 Dragos Cadariu
 8.04 Kris Gonnella
 8.05 Ianwubby
 8.08 jancsi02
 8.19 2017LAMB06
 8.26 RifleCat
 8.36 NolanDoes2x2
 8.53 leudcfa
 8.65 MattP98
 8.67 tigermaxi
 8.85 EdubCubing_
 8.85 SorinT
 9.24 AidanNoogie
 9.26 kumato
 9.29 redoxxy
 9.53 brad711
 9.55 James Behrle
 9.62 Moonwink Cuber
 9.76 Sixstringcal
 10.05 sigalig
 10.08 Nikhil George
 10.16 Glomnipotent
 10.61 swankfukinc
 10.80 OJ Cubing
 10.88 Lykos
 10.99 PotatoesAreUs
 11.32 Clément B.
 11.83 dschieses
 12.05 obelisk477
 13.28 DatFatCat137
 13.37 abunickabhi
 13.42 CeeEhllCuber
 16.30 Cuber/Drummer
 16.62 Jacck
 16.92 dnguyen2204
 16.94 GTregay
 17.41 topppits
 17.86 [GD] Frostbyte
 18.84 craccho
*Megaminx*(47)

 49.19 CuberStache
 51.21 lejitcuber
 53.84 thecubingwizard
 57.42 miasponseller
 59.70 AidanNoogie
 1:00.60 jaysammey777
 1:01.07 asiahyoo1997
 1:06.62 Martin Fronescu
 1:08.50 DhruvA
 1:11.14 cubeshepherd
 1:16.83 whatshisbucket
 1:17.79 Shadowjockey
 1:24.66 jancsi02
 1:28.34 Khairur Rachim
 1:29.13 OriginalUsername
 1:31.06 bacyril
 1:34.66 turtwig
 1:34.76 FaLoL
 1:35.56 applezfall
 1:35.71 Keroma12
 1:35.96 2016LAIL01
 1:37.28 Mcuber5
 1:38.02 xyzzy
 1:38.73 mihnea3000
 1:39.87 Kit Clement
 1:43.04 ARandomCuber
 1:46.11 swankfukinc
 1:47.58 MCuber
 1:49.59 Nikhil George
 1:51.01 leudcfa
 1:51.24 Marcus Siu
 1:59.78 Keenan Johnson
 2:00.83 obelisk477
 2:03.05 redoxxy
 2:04.08 Clément B.
 2:05.58 E-Cuber
 2:09.84 Lykos
 2:11.70 Lewis
 2:15.88 abunickabhi
 2:17.66 PotatoesAreUs
 2:27.69 mrjames113083
 2:31.72 GTregay
 2:40.80 One Wheel
 2:46.23 Glomnipotent
 2:51.44 Thom S.
 3:04.94 audiophile121
 4:12.34 kbrune
*Kilominx*(14)

 22.96 cubeshepherd
 35.24 Shadowjockey
 35.71 ichcubegern
 37.73 OriginalUsername
 40.56 bacyril
 46.32 applezfall
 49.02 xyzzy
 50.21 Lewis
 1:13.71 Ecuasamurai
 1:15.50 swankfukinc
 1:15.79 mrjames113083
 1:26.94 DatFatCat137
 1:33.07 PotatoesAreUs
 1:42.21 WillyTheWizard
*Square-1*(53)

 8.19 Sixstringcal
 9.09 thederpydank
 10.19 speedcuber71
 10.72 thecubingwizard
 11.23 lejitcuber
 11.25 Marcus Siu
 11.30 Martin Fronescu
 11.45 Shadowjockey
 14.00 sigalig
 14.57 ichcubegern
 15.41 applezfall
 15.75 Competition Cuber
 16.26 turtwig
 16.96 Thom S.
 17.35 BradenTheMagician
 17.70 cubeshepherd
 18.94 leomannen
 19.02 G2013
 19.32 oskarinn
 20.18 bugybunny
 20.76 DGCubes
 22.89 DhruvA
 23.33 T1_M0
 23.93 Mcuber5
 24.21 jaysammey777
 24.82 mihnea3000
 25.30 bacyril
 25.46 OriginalUsername
 25.92 MCuber
 28.51 Bubbagrub
 28.57 OJ Cubing
 30.59 FaLoL
 32.60 sam596
 34.36 leudcfa
 35.96 Nikhil George
 36.09 mrjames113083
 37.64 kumato
 39.47 2017LAMB06
 40.77 Clément B.
 44.08 Lewis
 45.25 Lykos
 45.31 Bogdan
 46.63 Dragos Cadariu
 46.84 Mike Hughey
 47.17 E-Cuber
 48.84 redoxxy
 51.61 PotatoesAreUs
 53.45 Moreno van Rooijen
 56.82 DatFatCat137
 1:05.66 Moonwink Cuber
 1:13.37 Glomnipotent
 1:14.68 InlandEmpireCuber
 DNF tigermaxi
*MiniGuildford Relay*(17)

 4:31.66 Dragos Cadariu
 4:31.90 Shadowjockey
 5:13.20 OriginalUsername
 5:13.46 cubeshepherd
 5:31.67 turtwig
 6:02.08 Marcus Siu
 6:36.80 Katiedavies3103
 6:50.25 bacyril
 6:50.36 oskarinn
 7:09.19 jancsi02
 7:42.02 OJ Cubing
 8:00.20 swankfukinc
 8:01.25 PotatoesAreUs
 8:14.26 sam596
 9:30.59 Lewis
11:05.71 redoxxy
11:18.65 InlandEmpireCuber

*Contest results*

1208 cubeshepherd
1052 thecubingwizard
1013 Shadowjockey
1008 turtwig
946 OriginalUsername
933 jaysammey777
895 G2013
865 asiahyoo1997
851 ichcubegern
830 FaLoL
794 DhruvA
788 Marcus Siu
783 applezfall
753 Khairur Rachim
751 Martin Fronescu
746 DGCubes
739 Nikhil George
737 mihnea3000
729 jancsi02
726 abunickabhi
666 sigalig
642 tdm
642 MCuber
626 Competition Cuber
620 Mcuber5
610 2017LAMB06
603 2016LAIL01
589 AidanNoogie
576 mrjames113083
566 bacyril
565 oskarinn
563 Glomnipotent
557 Ethan Horspool
547 BradenTheMagician
544 Jscuber
525 T1_M0
516 MattP98
506 Ianwubby
493 sam596
476 Sixstringcal
469 lejitcuber
468 leudcfa
463 ican97
455 E-Cuber
441 Keenan Johnson
432 obelisk477
430 SorinT
426 Dragos Cadariu
411 leomannen
411 dhafin
409 redoxxy
404 swankfukinc
400 asacuber
387 Rubiksdude4144
385 Lykos
375 Bogdan
360 xyzzy
350 [email protected]
349 speedcuber71
345 Turkey vld
341 ARandomCuber
340 Mike Hughey
334 PotatoesAreUs
326 RobinCube
325 thederpydank
316 uesyuu
308 Leo Annett
307 tigermaxi
307 kbrune
302 Clément B.
293 InlandEmpireCuber
282 The Blockhead
281 NathanaelCubes
273 Lewis
270 Jami Viljanen
269 ComputerGuy365
264 Moonwink Cuber
262 Elysian_Hunter
258 MartinN13
251 OJ Cubing
250 yghklvn
245 squashy_cuber
243 Fazito
238 elimescube
238 Keroma12
233 TipsterTrickster
226 whatshisbucket
226 miasponseller
220 MatsBergsten
215 Jacck
215 CeeEhllCuber
214 buzzteam4
209 Kris Gonnella
206 Deri Nata Wijaya
205 topppits
202 BMcCl1
195 kumato
194 speedcube.insta
179 Oatch
178 JackPurdum
174 EdubCubing_
174 RifleCat
173 Josh5271
171 Bubbagrub
171 brad711
166 Moreno van Rooijen
157 az897
152 Reprobate
142 Xauxage
141 LostGent
141 Cuber/Drummer
139 DatFatCat137
139 craccho
138 GTregay
138 david_5647
137 James Behrle
135 Underwatercuber
127 Teemu
120 One Wheel
114 Ali161102
113 SpartanSailor
108 RyuKagamine
107 Faheem
104 h2f
104 weatherman223
100 SurfFee
98 Thom S.
95 NolanDoes2x2
94 dnguyen2204
92 VDel_234_
90 Brendan Bakker
90 SirVivor
80 Lumej
80 kji269
79 dschieses
77 Aerospry
73 the super cuber
73 oliviervlcube
72 CubingRF
55 Dhruva Shaw
55 [GD] Frostbyte
51 Daniel Lin
51 CuberStache
50 Bart Van Eynde
50 audiophile121
49 Petri Krzywacki
49 Theta Twister
47 xander3
46 Ecuasamurai
46 pinser
46 Necross
40 RCTACameron
40 WillyTheWizard
39 cubestar11
38 Lili Martin
38 bugybunny
34 Vadim Melnikov
32 guysensei1
30 PeakeHaus
27 Kit Clement
26 Theo Leinad
17 HighQualityCollection
15 Katiedavies3103
5 quirkster
4 Brooke_ze_cuber


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 8, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> I just noticed that yghklvn has been submitting FMC solutions with Roux, with the slice moves written as M/M2/M'. It looks like sometimes they're being counted as one move (e.g. 2018-15, 2018-18) and sometimes they're being counted as two moves (e.g. 2018-16).
> 
> (The harsh way of dealing with this is to DNF because "r" and "M" aren't legal moves in WCA notation, and the sensible way is to just treat it as two moves, I guess?)


So here we are talking about another six moves this week or so? (Not only one)
The program (so far) just count moves, it does not check them. That it counts
wrongly I understand, that it counts differently different weeks I don't understand.


----------



## xyzzy (May 8, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> So here we are talking about another six moves this week or so? (Not only one)
> The program (so far) just count moves, it does not check them. That it counts
> wrongly I understand, that it counts differently different weeks I don't understand.


Hm, it's actually even weirder than that. The submitted solution is: z2 U' r' F r2 U2 r B' R U' r U r2 U' r U' r' y2 F' L F L' U2 L' U2 l U2 M U2 M' U M' U M2 U M' U2 M2

This is 36 moves in STM and 42 moves in OBTM, but the website registers it as 34 moves. (??) Maybe the program incorrectly ignores all lowercase (wide) moves and correctly counts the slice moves.

E: Yeah I think that's the correct explanation of why the move counts are wrong. Also, Competition Cuber's solution should be a 45, but is counted as 42.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 8, 2018)

We've done a piece of software that does check the solution too but it's not
finished yet. For now I change according to your counts, but I just want to check
another time: shall yghklvn be 36 or 42? What does OBTM stand for? obtrusive metric  ?


----------



## xyzzy (May 8, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> We've done a piece of software that does check the solution too but it's not
> finished yet. For now I change according to your counts, but I just want to check
> another time: shall yghklvn be 36 or 42? What does OBTM stand for? obtrusive metric  ?


Should be 42.

OBTM means "outer block turn metric" (aka face turn metric aka half turn metric). Wide moves count as 1, slice moves count as 2, rotations count as 0. It's the standard metric used for official FMC competitions.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 8, 2018)

In my head it is still called HTM


----------



## Kumato (May 8, 2018)

I have nothing to do wit this, but I gotta say in mine too.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 8, 2018)

OK; time for the Cubicle Gift Card Lottery. We have to add a rule for claiming:
*you must claim your prize within two months from the win is published!*
That rule is in effect from now (no big deal really).

This time 165 competitors, not a big chance but still . The winner this week is
number 68, who can that be ??? Look look... that is *tigermaxi!!*
Congratulations!


----------



## FireCuber (May 8, 2018)

Man, I forgot to enter this week!!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 8, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> Man, I forgot to enter this week!!



Do this week before you forget!


----------

